# New guy from So Cal



## Bigheaded (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm in Riverside, and after way too long am finally getting around to buying and learning how to use a smoker. I cook a lot but it's either indoors or on my outdoor propane pizza oven.  Anyways, tomorrow I'm ordering a Masterbuilt Gravity 800 but it won't be delivered until probably the 25th, so I can't even do anything for a week and a half :( #1stworldproblems lol.

For anyone in the So Cal area, OC/IE would be extra good. I'm looking for a store that has a decent selection of rubs and accessories.  I'm going to order some Meat Church stuff online, but I'd like to try a bunch of others. And the shipping from websites would kill me for wanting 10 different things from 10 different sites. Or Amazon has free shipping, but the price is 2x. I did my normal Googling, but what's coming up are the chain stores that don't have much of anything here. I know there are probably a couple of good small shops without an online presence I'm not finding. 

I know I'll learn a lot here so I look forward to whoever I meet.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 14, 2021)

Welcome from Middle TN!

Dave


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 14, 2021)

Welcome to the forums, glad to have ya join the fun.

Chris


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 14, 2021)

Welcome to the Forums from Mississippi! 
I think 

 RiversideSm0ker
 might can help you out,
Jim


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 14, 2021)

Welcome from Nova Scotia,    You could get some recipes for the rubs etc,  and make your own. That way buy spices in bulk. And twick them to your taste 

David


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 14, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee. I order from here. Nice selection. Shipping is $7.95 if you order 1 bottle or 20 bottles.








						Pellet Smokers-Grills-Woods & More - Collinsville BBQ Supply
					

A BBQ Supply store ran by BBQ Pros, a chef and a business advisor. We carry high quality pellet smokers & drums, grills, BBQ rubs, sauce, smoking wood & so more




					code3bbqsupply.com


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 14, 2021)

Welcome from central Missouri

Take pics and post often!


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 14, 2021)

Welcome from Indiana!
There are recipes available from folks here to make your own rubs and sauces.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 14, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! You can also go to Jeff's website (Smoking-Meat.com) and purchase his rubs and sauce or pay for the recipe and make them yourself  plus get signed up for his newsletter.  We love his rubs and sauce!

Ryan


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 14, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 14, 2021)

Welcome from SC!  Looking forward to your posts & pictures.


----------



## Bigheaded (Mar 15, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Welcome from Iowa! You can also go to Jeff's website (Smoking-Meat.com) and purchase his rubs and sauce or pay for the recipe and make them yourself  plus get signed up for his newsletter.  We love his rubs and sauce!
> 
> Ryan



Thank you, and thanks for the info I'll go check him out now. The grill I was going to order today's now OOS and Wally World's the only place that sells it. :(  I don't want to make jokes but it could be months before it's back in stock.  Maybe I should go stock up on rubs and sauces so I'll be ready when the grills back in stock.

And appreciate the welcomes from everyone, this will almost surely become my new home online. Need to go read some threads and start learning


----------

